# Anthony bourdain for the win



## oaktree (Apr 10, 2016)

Anthony Bourdain Is a Jiu-Jitsu Champion


----------



## Buka (Apr 11, 2016)

Who knew? That's awesome, I love reading this kind of stuff!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, it was fun seeing a clip from him on CNN this morning.


----------



## Hwikek (Apr 13, 2016)

He tried pulling guard against a karate guy in a CNN show about Okinawa and then the head of some karate school digs his thumb into the side of the dude's head.  I believe he was trying to show how pressure points were t3h d34dly and that poor Bourdain guy was just grimacing while still having the person in his closed guard.  Ph33r t3h d34dly indeed.


----------

